# Wood for a boat dash



## dwhite0829 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm wanting make a new dash for bassboat this winter so I can mount my depth finder in the dash. I'm trying to figure out what kind of wood to use that would stand up to cold and hot temperatures. I like the look of Oak with the Red Oak Stain from Minwax with 3 or 4 coats of Poly, but not sure of how it would hold up. I'm thinking the coats of Polyeurothane would protect it from the water if it rains or get splashed on, but not sure. Any suggestions?

Thanks!
David


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

teak or mahogany.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I helped a good friend build a Cobra Kit Car a few years ago, and we wanted to do something "special" with the dash … most of them are black vinyl clad aluminum. We finally steeled on an exotic import called "ETIMOE" ... from Africa (I think). It turned out great … I finished it with nothing more than several thinned coats of Spar Vatnish. He posted pictures in a Cobra Builder's forum, and one of the comments was "That'
s a great dash, and the car it's attached to is pretty nice, too".


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

look into penefin (spelling? penofin?) for the finish .. its a bit pricy but should help out with moisture. You will need to maintain whatever finish you put on there probably once or twice a year.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Since it will be in a moisture rich environment make sure you seal all surfaces, edges and back as well as the front surface.
MIKE


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

White oak would work fine, not red oak. It's not the temperature, but the moisture you need be concerned about. Sapele works well, sassafrass, cherry. If in doubt, go to www.woodfinder.com, go to the library to look up the wood species you hav in mind. Check it's durability rating. That tells you how it works in a wet environment.

Steve


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

What Mike said for sure. 3 Coats of Poly should be okay, Wood? I'd probably go with Mahogany but TEAK is a "Water Wood".

GEZZ You Guys! Somethings going wrong here! * Bass Boat! FISHING!! HOT Cobra! (BEAUTY!!) all in one Post!!*

Miracles Do Happen!!!

Thanks for Posting David. You also Fuzzy.

Rick


----------



## dwhite0829 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I talked to my dad this weekend too, remembering he refinished some woodwork on an old cruiser we had back in the day. It had all teak woodwork. He refinished it with Sikkens Marine finish and Sikkens Cetol. He did the swim platform with this and had the boat for another 10 years. The platform still shined the day he sold it. I think I'm going to give that a try for the finish. I think I'll use the teak. I always like the way it looked. My next problem is finding a piece of teak big enough for the two dashes now. haha

Thanks Everybody.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

+1 for mahogany.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

If you're going for teak, but want to go a little wild, try Kingwood.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a good idea. I currently have a stainless steel dash on my boat and would like to do wood too. I was thinking mahogany with marine varnish.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Teak or mahogany are "traditional" wood for boats.


----------

